# homemade controller



## breezetrees (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi,

My LGB set's controller died and I made another from a 24V supply and a $10 PWM controller.

Here are some details if you'd like to see: link to blog post

I pretty much only run the train around the Christmas tree so l'm interested in the opinions of this community, thanks for reading!










-Mike


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks good. 

I'm running a Lionel KW with a bridge rectifier and 4700uF cap, and a 10 amp DPDT switch for reversing. 
Picked the KW up at a garage sale, and had the other parts in my junkbox.


----------

